# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  قسم واحة مشاهدة المباريات عبر الانترنت

## ابن الاردن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا الموضوع مخصص للمشاهدة المباريات عبر الانترنت عن طريق روابط مباشرة حيث يتم وضع روابط مباشرة للمباريات التي نجد لها روابط جيده ولجميع الدوريات المثيره::::


واحة مشاهدة 
المباريات عبر الانترنت 
ابداع وتميز واثارة

برئاسة ابن الاردن... :Icon31: 
الدوري الانجليزي 


الدوري الاسباني 


الدوري الايطالي 


دوري ابطال اوروبا  


دوري الاتحاد الاوروبي


وغيرها الكثير من الدوريات والمباريات الوديه... :Bl (14): 

شاهد العديد من المباريات وبدون اي تعقيدات...


 

واحة مشاهدة المباريات عبر الانترنت عيش الحدث وانت بقلبة.....

*** ابن الاردن... :Icon31:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

موضوع مميز فعلا .....  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## ابن الاردن

> موضوع مميز فعلا .....


مشكور ابو زعبي على التثبيت ومشكور على الدعم........ :Icon31:

----------


## ابن الاردن

سوف يتم وضع الروابط حسب الطلب وحسب المقدره على تأمين هذه الروابط
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

وانا جاهز للمشاركة معكم
موضوع جميل جدا
مشكور ابن الاردن

----------


## ابن الاردن

*اليوم 29/11/2008
مباراة ريال مدريد ** خيتافي  ..... على الوصلة التالية:::*





http://shimoee.fr.gd/Home.htm
http://shimoee.fr.gd/Home.htm
http://shimoee.fr.gd/Home.htm

----------


## ابن الاردن

اليوم 29/11/2008

مبارة برشلونه ** اشبيليه 




*
على الروابط التاليه:::*

http://shimoee.fr.gd/Home.htm
http://shimoee.fr.gd/Home.htm

----------


## ابن الاردن

اليوم 29/11/2008

مباراة ليفركوزن  ** بايرن ميونيخ






*على الروابط::*

[COLOR="DarkSlateBlue"]*
http://en.justin.tv/justintv6

http://en.justin.tv/bahissohbet

http://en.justin.tv/anta01

http://en.justin.tv/calcion4

http://ar.justin.tv/satmax6*[/COLOR]

----------


## غسان

_ابن الاردن ... الله يعطيك العافية_

----------


## ابن الاردن

> وانا جاهز للمشاركة معكم
> موضوع جميل جدا
> مشكور ابن الاردن


مشكووووور يا كبير  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):

----------


## ابن الاردن

> _ابن الاردن ... الله يعطيك العافية_


الله يخليك اخوي :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):

----------


## ابن الاردن

ليفربول ضد ويست هام من الشوتايم

http://ar.justin.tv/zo3maacom

----------


## ابن الاردن

النصر vs الأهلي

نـهـائـي البطولة الـخـلـيـجـيـة لـ الأندية



http://www.justin.tv/cazu1

http://www.justin.tv/satmax2

http://www.justin.tv/ittihadnet



هذه البداية و البقية سـ تأتي تباعا ..



مشاهدة ممتعة لـ الجميع .

----------


## ابن الاردن

*سوف اقوم بتزويدكم بوصلات لمباريات كأس الاتحاد الاوروبي 
كأس ايطاليا وغيرها ( انتضرونا اليوم ).....*

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

وين الروابط و مشكوووووووووووووووور

----------


## عبدالله أبورحمه

مشكوووور

----------


## احساس

ابغي احمل البرنامج

----------


## احساس

ياناس دلوني المباراة راح تبدا بكرة :SnipeR (60):

----------

